# where to send boxes?



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi, 

is there a service where I can send 3-4 boxes to in Lisbon?

I expect to arrive in Lisbon early August and would like to ship 3-4 boxes that can be picked up when I arrive.

The largest one will be for my PC.

Something similar to a "poste restante".

Thanks,

Michael

P.S. I can ask a friend to ship them after I arrive and have an address but would prefer not to give him/her the hassle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you contact carriers and arrange for them to hold for you till you have an address or to collect from their Lisbon depot, you can get a postoffice box at a Post Office but need to be in Portugal to arrange and its for posted items not external carriers to deliver too.

Just a note if your shipping "personal goods" from a non EU country then you only get *1 complete shipment import free* everything else would be subject to import duty, and you must arrange appropriate paperwork through Portuguese Embassy, Consulate


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

I see that you are in Isreal and if that is where you want the parcels to come from in case you have the parcels in the UK the indormation below may be of help.

We get heavy parcels delivered weighting between 18 and 24 kilo. We use a site called pharosparcels.com based in Perth Scotland. This company use UPS to make deliveries to us and the driver has even stopped outside of a friends house when he saw our car parked there with the last two parcels as he knows our car.

Charges are up to 30 kilo and in a box 100cm X 50cm X 50cm is only £22.54 plus vat and that's the best price we have been able to find. Maybe with 4 parcels it may be worth looking at anyvan.com we have found them to be worth looking at for bigger items.

Krystyna


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Suggest you contact carriers and arrange for them to hold for you till you have an address or to collect from their Lisbon depot, you can get a postoffice box at a Post Office but need to be in Portugal to arrange and its for posted items not external carriers to deliver too.
> 
> Just a note if your shipping "personal goods" from a non EU country then you only get *1 complete shipment import free* everything else would be subject to import duty, and you must arrange appropriate paperwork through Portuguese Embassy, Consulate


If I pack my used pc in a box and send it to Portugal, and send a dvd player in a second box; that would be two shipments? 

I'd be sending them via the post office.

$100 to ship my pc airmail.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> I see that you are in Isreal and if that is where you want the parcels to come from in case you have the parcels in the UK the indormation below may be of help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Send it as 1 of 2 or 3 or 4 boxes = 1 shipment, the point is then that anything else you wanted to send would be subject to possible import tax, if you send via post office you still need to set up a Post Box first, but a carrier is generally cheaper or excess baggage?


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Send it as 1 of 2 or 3 or 4 boxes = 1 shipment, the point is then that anything else you wanted to send would be subject to possible import tax, if you send via post office you still need to set up a Post Box first, but a carrier is generally cheaper or excess baggage?


Thanks for the info!

How does it work in practice?

I fill out a customs form for each box and mark them 1-1, 1-2, 1-3, 1-4 etc ??

Looks like I'll have to have somebody ship them to me after I arrive because of the need for an address.

My lease terminates on July 26 which is probably good because I see that high-season is July and August.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You label shipment 1 of 3, 2 of 3, 3 of 3 if its 3 boxes, important to clearly identify as 1 shipment


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You label shipment 1 of 3, 2 of 3, 3 of 3 if its 3 boxes, important to clearly identify as 1 shipment


You are very kind, thank you.

If I see you there, then I owe you a cerveja or two ;-)

Michael

P.S. Same goes for others that are helping me ;-)


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> I see that you are in Isreal and if that is where you want the parcels to come from in case you have the parcels in the UK the indormation below may be of help.
> 
> ...


"Somebody has signed a lease to rent my apartment here so I'm now getting down to the practicality of the move.

I just sent an email to Pharosparcels ..

"I will be leaving Israel for Lisbon in a few weeks and have three boxes (maybe 10 kg each) that I will need to have shipped to me there.

I have a British passport but can't ship the boxes before I have an address in Portugal.

I thought of asking friends here to forward them to me but prefer to do it professionally.

My idea is that I ship them to you and you forward them to me when I give you an address in Portugal.

It will mean shipping twice but will be better than taking them on the plane and then to hotels etc.

What do you suggest?

Thanks,

Michael"


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're paying 2 lots of parcel fees still seems cheaper to me to fly with you, it still leaves the *Customs issue wide open*, even with a UK Passport you would still be subject to import duties into UK which would *not* be free as you are not moving to UK but Portugal.

Sorry but I think you are overcomplicating, I can understand reasons but Free Customs clearance into EU/Portugal will be as important a consideration as cost of transport


----------

